# Thin Blue Line article



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.telegram.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060412/NEWS/604120587/1116

*Police treading 'thin blue line'*

Some private vehicles, cruisers violate state law

*By Gerard F. Russell TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
[email protected]
*







 









Enlarge photo







Anytime you are given two plates, you must display two plates.









Rob S. Creedon,
MASSACHUSETTS RMV *External links:* » 
A Thin Blue Line plate is seen mounted on a Leicester police cruiser.







Enlarge photo


If the average motorist did it, he'd get a ticket. But these motorists are not average.

photoString+='
'They give the tickets.

Increasingly, police officers are disregarding the state law that requires motorists to display two license plates if they are issued two plates.

In many cases, the private vehicles of police officers, and even some police cruisers, are not displaying both plates they are issued. Instead of a front license plate, the vehicles are sporting custom plates called "The Thin Blue Line" plate.

These plates are license plate-sized with a black background and a horizontal blue line. Almost always they are displayed on a vehicle's front bumper.

Vanity plates have long been a way for motorists to make a statement. But in this case, the man marketing the plates told a reporter recently he wants to keep the meaning of the plate a secret, known only to police and law enforcement officers.

The phrase "thin blue line" comes from a 1988 documentary of the same name about the murder of a Texas police officer. A prosecutor in the film commented that police are the "thin blue line" that separates society from anarchy, according to the Wikipedia Web site, en.wikipedia.org.

David Medeiros, founder of Fraternal Blue Line of Boston, has been selling the Thin Blue Line plates since 2003 and maintains a Web site for sales. He said he is a law enforcement officer, but declined to say what kind of officer or where he works. He said his organization makes donations to the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund in Washington, D.C.

"We wanted a logo that represented our profession and it is doing very well," he said.

The plates are meant to be displayed on a police officer's personal vehicle, he said.

Mr. Medeiros would not reveal how many plates have been sold. He also indicated he did not wish to have the existence of the plates, nor the meaning of them, to be the subject of a news article.

"This is not something we want public," he said in a recent interview.

Mr. Medeiros, who lives in a Boston suburb and asked that the name of his town not be published, said the plates are helpful to police officers, should they be in a position to pull over a vehicle displaying the Thin Blue Line plate. He said an officer making the stop would be less anxious knowing that the driver of the private vehicle was a fellow law enforcement officer or a family member.

He said he does not condone the practice of removing a license plate to affix the Thin Blue Line plate. He said his organization manufactures a license plate topper so both plates can be displayed.

Mr. Medeiros suggested a news article about the license plates would anger some police officers.

"It's going to upset a lot of officers," he said.

He indicated he believed that "a very minute number of people" even know what the term "the thin blue line" means.

Mr. Medeiros, who has one of his Thin Blue Line plates affixed to his personal vehicle, said if he is asked by someone what it means, "I say it is attached to a fraternal organization," and he does not explain further.

"I don't tell them what it is. I don't want them to know that," he said.

The plates are sold online and locally for $18 each by Community Fire and Police Equipment in Oxford.

Buyers online or in stores must show identification that they are a law enforcement officer.

"We do a pretty good amount (of business)," said store owner Patricia A. O'Keefe. "Not everyone can buy one. You have to be a police officer, and we're limited to selling two to each officer."

Rob S. Creedon, a spokesman for the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles, said if two plates are not displayed, that is a violation of the law, even if the operator is a police officer. Mr. Creedon said it is a civil infraction for which many a Bay State motorist has been cited.

According to state law, anyone driving a vehicle without both plates is subject to a $35 fine for a first offense. A second offense carries a $75 fine, and a third offense boosts the fine to $150.

"Any time you are given two plates, you must display two plates," he said in a recent interview.

The state's "Spirit of America" plates with red letters and numbers on a white background were issued to vehicle owners as a pair, unlike the older green-lettered plates with a white background that were issued as a single plate. Vehicles with the latter plate are grandfathered and need only display the one plate.

Like many other states, Massachusetts requires the use of two plates on a motor vehicle "for more visibility for law enforcement," Mr. Creedon said. The state started using the Spirit of America plates in 1987, he said.

The Thin Blue Line plates are not only on the private vehicles of some police officers, but also on some police cruisers.

That's not allowed, because state and municipal police cruisers are issued two plates, according to Amie M. O'Hearn, a Registry of Motor Vehicles spokeswoman.

"And according to the law, anybody who gets two plates must display both," she said.

In Webster, four cruisers parked in the police station's lot recently displayed the blue line plates on front bumpers. When asked about the plates yesterday, Police Chief Timothy J. Bent said at first he wasn't sure how the plates got on the vehicles.

Later, after checking into the matter, the chief said he learned that a department employee put the plates on the vehicles. He then found the official plates that belong on the cruisers and said they would all be put on the vehicles and the blue line plates taken off.

"I thank you for bringing that to my attention. We will put those plates on today," he told a reporter.

In Leicester, one cruiser in its lot this week had a blue line plate displayed in the front. Leicester Police Chief James J. Hurley said yesterday he was not aware of the plate on the cruiser, but he would take a look, and if that cruiser was issued two plates, both would be displayed.

Asked whether police not displaying both plates was a double standard, he responded, "My position is very clear: What is good for the public is good for the police."

A state police cruiser was also seen recently with a blue line plate. A spokesman for the state police said last week a department policy does not allow the plates.

Some area police chiefs say that if police officers in their departments are displaying the blue line plates on their private vehicles and are not displaying both required plates, they would be instructed to comply with the law.

Private vehicles parked at times at the Southbridge Police Department headquarters display the blue line plates and do not display the required front plate.

When asked about it recently, Southbridge Police Chief Daniel R. Charette said, "The bottom line is, if it is illegal, we take enforcement action on it."

That enforcement includes enforcing the law with his officers, he said.

"There is nothing wrong with being very proud of what you do, but it's inappropriate if it goes against the law."

Meanwhile, a court official this week said he knows of no instances in which a police officer has been cited for not displaying both license plates, nor does he expect to see any citations come across his desk.

Sounds like *Gerard F. Russell has nothing else better to write about, so he has to pick on us!!!*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

What a boob...I'm glad with so many other issues in the world to report on, he decides to report on this...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Loser reporter with a loser story for a loser newspaper. LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

> A prosecutor in the film commented that police are the "thin blue line" that separates society from anarchy, according to the Wikipedia Web site, en.wikipedia.org.


Shows his journalistic credibility right there. Wikipedia is *not* a source from which any journalist would quote, or use as a source. Any middle school kid could tell you that.

:sq:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well put Yimmy!:sq:


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

This guy is scraping for a story... Don't we have a war in Iraq and a governors race going on and this tool is writting about license plates. Although if he worked for the Herald then it would be on the front page.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I agree a slow news day..........but is it really necessary to put one on a marked cruiser? I think the fact you're in one is evidence enough of your support.


----------



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

mpdcam said:


> This guy is scraping for a story... Don't we have a war in Iraq and a governors race going on and this tool is writting about license plates. Although if he worked for the Herald then it would be on the front page.


It was on the front page!!!! On a different note, this article is exactly why I didn't remove the front plate on my personal car and replace it with a thin blue line plate.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

This is why I took the one on my POV off, cause now, stupid frigging criminals will see the dumb ass reporter's story and now know who a cop is in a POV. Stupid frigging newspapers!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

j809 said:


> Loser reporter with a loser story for a loser newspaper. LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I cancelled my subscription to the T&G over a year ago. Being in Massachusetts, they have to be as anti-police as possible. This redicuous story just proves that even more. God forbid a newspaper writes a positive news story about the police... we do actually serve a good purpose !!! Liberalism at it's best here...:up_yours:

Well, maybe there are a couple uses for the paper. Now that it is burning season, it is a good fire starter for the brush pile or to lay out on the floor and house train a new puppy...that is about all I can think of.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think someone needs to do an expose' on the hijinks of newspaper and TV reporters in their free time. Thier sheets ain't clean either.
What's that Latin phrase "Who watches the watchers?"


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> Mr. Medeiros suggested a news article about the license plates would anger some police officers.
> 
> "It's going to upset a lot of officers," he said.
> 
> He indicated he believed that "a very minute number of people" even know what the term "the thin blue line" means.


 Just the juice this ass-clown reporter needs to print his article.



> A state police cruiser was also seen recently with a blue line plate. A spokesman for the state police said last week a department policy does not allow the plates.


 Here comes a memo or general order.


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

What are the odds that this guy got stopped for not having a front plate and gigged for it or something else once he was stopped? The story has "sour grapes" all over it.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Must be boring that day in Worcester.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

USMCTrooper said:


> I agree a slow news day..........but is it really necessary to put one on a marked cruiser? I think the fact you're in one is evidence enough of your support.


:dito:


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

This article ruins that plate for all of us, but it pretty much was already ruined since the Fire departments started using "Thin red line" Plates, which is absolutely rediculous. It doesn't have the same meaning for them. What are they, the thin red line between Flames and wood?
Thats why I don't have one on my POV now. Some punk sees that and key's my car.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Blueflu1 said:


> This article ruins that plate for all of us, but it pretty much was already ruined since the Fire departments started using "Thin red line" Plates, which is absolutely rediculous. It doesn't have the same meaning for them. What are they, the thin red line between Flames and wood?
> Thats why I don't have one on my POV now. Some punk sees that and key's my car.


Exactly, just like the take off from the "LiveStrong" bracelets,ribbon magnets etc- everyone wants a piece of the $$ - One concern from the article, the guy who runs the company called it a safety thing in that if a LEO sees a thin blue line plate/sticker on a car, he can rest easy knowing it's another LEO he is stopping- with all the access to these stickers and plates for the general public- not sure thats a smart idea to "assume" anything


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

There is a growing number of wannabe cops and just plain losers using the TBL stickers and plates. I get suspicious when I see one.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree. I do have a small 1* sticker but I wont put on a TBL sticker because I don't want to make it too obvious what I do. Although some knuckleheads know what the MPA sticker means too.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Pencil pushing geek; As Jay Sevren said once said, these people are the type that preach from their soap box, but as soon as danger comes their way; they are the first to run in opposite direction saying save me.


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

Blueflu1 said:


> I agree. I do have a small 1* sticker but I wont put on a TBL sticker because I don't want to make it too obvious what I do. Although some knuckleheads know what the MPA sticker means too.


That's cuz you live in the ghetto. You need to move back to the place I like to refer to as Somerville w/ Trees. :doctor:


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I never wanted the TBL plates or stickers for that matter. I don't need to advertise my job. My department ID is all i need. I think there are to many whackers using them anyway. Just like anything else ie: FOP,MPA,ES, they all get ruined at some point.


----------



## kojack (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, if we get stopped for no front plate just quote Police Chief Timothy J. Bent " I'm not sure how the plate got on the vehicle." and do an investigation.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Capt. Kirk said:


> I never wanted the TBL plates or stickers for that matter. I don't need to advertise my job. My department ID is all i need. I think there are to many whackers using them anyway. Just like anything else ie: FOP,MPA,ES, they all get ruined at some point.


I took all identifying emblems and sticker off my POV when I had a tire slashed at a baseball game. Coindence, maybe but just in case they were all taken off my vehicle.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

> That's cuz you live in the ghetto. You need to move back to the place I like to refer to as Somerville w/ Trees.


Ghetto? WTF is zodiac where u live. My house is worth 10 times what your place would go for. lol :moon:


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

oh and Billerica (A previous residence of mine) has the title of somerville with trees. Think of a new name


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

"...has the title of somerville with trees." and everett (my old home town) is revere with out the beach.


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

Blueflu1 said:


> oh and Billerica (A previous residence of mine) has the title of somerville with trees. Think of a new name


I've heard a few places been called Somerville w/ trees. I simply use the title because I stole a part of Somerville and brought it to the Big City w/ me. :hump:


----------

